# $3700 Buy It Now



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Nice find! Could be a good investment if you can do the work.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

@Taxman does this mean the car was totaled by the insurance company? 

Seems like it could’ve been repaired for less than the value of the car...Definitely a nice value for someone that has the time and know-how.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

It looks like an insurance job, it's on a California Salvage Certificate. 

Usually they get totaled for blowing half a dozen airbags. This one appears to have good bags. 
If the side impact bags didn't go off, either it was a fairly minor crash or the car was parked when it happened. 
Best case scenario, you replace a tie rod and hammer the fender until it clears the wheel. Somehow I think the mechanical damage is worse than just a tie rod or it wouldn't have been totaled. 

If it bent the cradle where the lower control arm bolts on, I believe a new cradle is less than $1000, but replacing it could get a bit messy. Might also need an electric steering rack or maybe an axle.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Wonder what their hours of operation are. 

There's a kenworth i want to inquire about.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Store hours can be found by clicking on the store location here.

The ones near me are open 8-5pm, M-F.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

It's probably steering rack, lower control arm, subframe, fender, door and A-pillar.


----------

